# Side panel window cabinet @4250 or less



## panwala95 (Jun 23, 2015)

hey friends 
i have recently purchased a gtx 970 from zotac
while running a few games (i.e witcher 3) i have noticed that the gpu runs at a high temp (i.e a constant 91 degrees celsius)
to remedy this i have decided  to buy a new case
my budget is 4250 inr 
any reputed brand (corsair, cm etc) will do
preferrably there should be a transparent side panel and led lighting inside the case
also the case should have good airflow to maintain longevity of the components
my pc specifications are given in my signature
also please provide links and references where ever possible
i will shopping online ( flipkart, amazon etc) or nehru place 
thank you and cheers!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

Corsair SPEC 02 -4250.

Link:Amazon.in: Buy Corsair CC-9011051-WW Carbide Series SPEC-02 Steel Red LED Mid-Tower Gaming Case (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 26, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Corsair SPEC 02 -4250.
> 
> Link:Amazon.in: Buy Corsair CC-9011051-WW Carbide Series SPEC-02 Steel Red LED Mid-Tower Gaming Case (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Corsair Reviews & Ratings



I have it and it does have the issue of paint chipping off(when you tight a screw too tight, like while tigting the screq at psu dont use full force..) and the case isn't heavy like my_ zebronics peace_but of better build quality.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 27, 2015)

Check Deepcool kendemon - It has 5 fans of which Front 2 LED fans. Around 4.5k or less..

Or Get Deepcool Tesseract sw for 3250\- comes with 1 front and rear LED and buy 2 LED fans and use 1 for top exhaust and 1 front or side intake..


----------

